# Join the Intelligence Bureau (IB)



## Kompromat

Intelligence Bureau is Pakistan's Domestic Intelligence Agency.
* BPS-17 Assistant Director
* Open to both Male & Females
* General Recruitment for Assistant Directors, any Masters degree holder can apply.
* Special Language Recruitment for Candidates with Masters Degrees in Chinese, Dari, Farsi, Arabic languages.

Follow the Link > Intelligence Bureau Advertisement for Recruitment of Assistant Directors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

what about hebrew?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Path-Finder said:


> what about hebrew?



Good question..it seems that they are slipping out from keeping an eye...


----------



## New World

somebozo said:


> Good question..it seems that they are slipping out from keeping an eye...





Path-Finder said:


> what about hebrew?



Hebrew is being taken cared by ISI. this is IB for its Domestic Intelligence Agency department.


----------



## Kompromat

Path-Finder said:


> what about hebrew?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

Path-Finder said:


> what about hebrew?



yiddish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Intelligence Bureau is Pakistan's Domestic Intelligence Agency.
> * BPS-17 Assistant Director
> * Open to both Male & Females
> * General Recruitment for Assistant Directors, any Masters degree holder can apply.
> * Special Language Recruitment for Candidates with Masters Degrees in Chinese, Dari, Farsi, Arabic languages.
> 
> Follow the Link > Intelligence Bureau Advertisement for Recruitment of Assistant Directors.


this will be the Third batch into following Cadre ---


----------



## Kompromat

Pending update.


----------



## Kompromat

*Assistant Director: Intelligence Bureau.*

DOMICILE/ QUOTA: Balochistan = Eighteen ( Open merit=Fifteen, Women quota=two and Minorities/ Non-Muslims quota= One), Gilgit Baltistan=Six (Open merit=Five and women quota=One) and AJK=Two.

i) Note: To shortlist the candidates at the first stage MCQs Screening Test shall be held. Thereafter English subjective test of 100 marks will be conducted for shortlisted candidates at the ratio of 1:8 (eight candidates per post) with qualifying standard of 50% marks.ii) Finally qualified shortlisted candidates will be called for Psychological Assessment & Interview.
Case No: Job Title F.4-48/2019-R ASSISTANT DIRECTOR
Ministry, Department: INTELLIGENCE BUREAU
Grade BS-17
Special Pay
Job Duties Desk-cum field (Intelligence Functions).
Job Status Permanent
Eligible Gender Both male and female candidates are eligible
Minimum Age 21
Maximum Age 30
Age Relaxation plus five (5) years general relaxation in upper age limit.
Qualification/Experience Second Class or Grade ‘C’ Master’s degree or equivalent.
Domicile: *BALOCHISTAN =18, Gilgit-Baltistan = 6, AJK=2.*

Apply: http://online.fpsc.gov.pk/fpsc/gr/step1.php

*Director, Intelligence Bureau:*

Finally qualified shortlisted candidates will be called for Psychological Assessment & Interview.
Case No./Job Title F.4-46/2019-R DIRECTOR
Ministry/Department INTELLIGENCE BUREAU/
Grade BS-19
Special Pay
Job Duties Desk-cum-field (Intelligence Functions).
Job Status Permanent
Eligible Gender Both male and female candidates are eligible
Minimum Age 32
Maximum Age 40
Age Relaxation plus five (5) years general relaxation in upper age limit.
Qualification/Experience (i) Second Class or Grade ‘C’ Master’s degree in Strategic Studies/ International Relations/ Sociology/ Political Science/ History/ Pakistan Studies/ Psychology/ Public Administration/ Economics/ Electronics or equivalent qualification from a University recognized by HEC. (ii) Twelve (12) years post qualification experience in BPS-17 and above in Government Department(s) including six (6) years experience in Intelligence functions. OR (i) Ph.D in Defence & Strategic Studies/ International Relations/ Political Science/ History/ Pakistan Studies from a University recognized by HEC. (ii) Eight (8) years post qualification experience in BPS-17 and above in Government Department(s) including three (3) years experience in Intelligence functions.

*Domicile: BALOCHISTAN=1, Gilgit-Baltistan=1*

*Deputy Director: Intelligence Bureau*

*DOMICILE/ QUOTA: Balochistan=Nine (Open merit=Eight and Women quota=One),Gilgit Baltistan= Four and AJK=One.*

Note: Finally qualified shortlisted candidates will be called for Psychological Assessment & Interview.
Case No./Job Title F.4-49/2019-R DEPUTY DIRECTOR
Ministry/Department INTELLIGENCE BUREAU/
Grade BS-18
Special Pay
Job Duties Desk-cum-field (Intelligence Functions).
Job Status Permanent
Eligible Gender Both male and female candidates are eligible
Minimum Age 25
Maximum Age 35
Age Relaxation plus five (5) years general relaxation in upper age limit.
Qualification/Experience (i) Second Class or Grade ‘C’ Master’s degree in Strategic Studies/ International Relations/ Sociology/ Political Science/ History/ Pakistan Studies/ Psychology/ Public Administration/ Economics/ Electronics or equivalent qualification from a University recognized by HEC. (ii) Five (5) years post qualification experience in BPS-17 and above in Government Department(s) including three (3) years experience in Intelligence functions. OR (i) M.Phil in Defence & Strategic Studies/ International Relations/ Political Science/ History/ Pakistan Studies. (ii) Three (3) years post qualification experience in BPS-17 and above in Government Department(s) including two (2) years experience in Intelligence functions.
Domicile BALOCHISTAN=9, Gilgit-Baltistan=4, AJK=1,


----------

